# In A Dark Place We Find Ourselves



## smoke665 (Apr 9, 2018)

and a little more knowledge lights our way.

A continuation of the learning process for a future project. In this one the key was still a gridded light with barn doors on camera left. A kicker with snoot on camera left and high. The fill was a reflective umbrella, camera right at about halfway between axis and 90 degree. The key was brought in a little closer this time and closed down more to create a little softer light on the face.

Between the camera and approximately 3 ft in front of the subject I hung a clear acrylic sheet that I then sprayed with water. Focus was on the subject which  basically eliminated the water drops, but the hope was that enough reflected light would create a white line effect on the water drops to make them reappear as foreign objects  floating  in the air.

What I learned: My idea will work, as enough light is reflected to create the white line effect on the water drops. Next time I will add a little glycerin to the water, as the bigger drops seem to work better.

Anyhow C&C and suggestions for improvement are always appreciated, as I feel like I'm really reaching out of my comfort level of experience.



no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 10, 2018)

That pupper looks so regal! And cool technique. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 10, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> That pupper looks so regal! And cool technique. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you.Ultimately will pull the pieces together for a shot with granddaughter but practice with Sadie is less stressed. LOL


----------



## tirediron (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice!  I'd say you nailed it with the last one.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 10, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Nice!  I'd say you nailed it with the last one.



Thank you, I think that's my favorite as well. Still need to work on the drops, but it's getting there.


----------



## terri (Apr 10, 2018)

Sadie is one patient dog!    Hope she got a treat for being such an awesome model.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 10, 2018)

terri said:


> Sadie is one patient dog!    Hope she got a treat for being such an awesome model.



She's a whole lot more patient then the wife. Lot less backtalk and complaining also


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 10, 2018)

Classic. I really feel like she is getting into character!


----------



## OldManJim (Apr 11, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Sadie is one patient dog!    Hope she got a treat for being such an awesome model.
> ...



They say that if you lock your wife and your dog in your car trunk for an hour, when you open it, you'll see who loves you best. (I'm too chicken to try this.)


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 11, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> They say that if you lock your wife and your dog in your car trunk for an hour, when you open it, you'll see who loves you best. (I'm too chicken to try this.)



I'm betting on the dog at my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 11, 2018)

Last one for me too, all are good but last shot is a lot better and a very good project to do as well.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 11, 2018)

Seems like the dog was waiting to get picture perfect shot!
3rd one is really stunning.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you @Fujidave  and @DSP121 for the comments


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 14, 2018)

Smoke, I can't believe you didn't  include a lightsaber in these shots!

Seriously, looks like you are getting the lighting thing dialed in. On my list of things to learn but I've still got a lot of basics to tackle first.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> I can't believe you didn't include a lightsaber in these shots!



Considered it, but other than taping it to her paw, we couldn't figure out a way for her to hold it 



Jeff G said:


> Seriously, looks like you are getting the lighting thing dialed in



While the title and first line is a quote from Yoda (Star Wars), it's also a bit of a pun, on using lights. I think I've reached a point where I have reasonable expectations of what my setup will produce. Still have a lot to learn, but each time I gain a little more knowledge for the future. For me moving from one light to two was harder than moving from two to three or three to four and when I started using a flash meter, things got easier fast.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 14, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Smoke, I can't believe you didn't  include a lightsaber in these shots!
> 
> Seriously, looks like you are getting the lighting thing dialed in. On my list of things to learn but I've still got a lot of basics to tackle first.



I was thinking the same thing, nice job @smoke665 !


----------



## CherylL (Apr 14, 2018)

I like the attitude in the 3rd one.  Very patient pup!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks guys. With dogs and kids as the number of elements on set go up the likelihood of success go down


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 14, 2018)

CherylL said:


> I like the attitude in the 3rd one.  Very patient pup!



Thank you. She does have limits on patience. I actually prefer the pensive look of the second, but in the last one all the elements came together better.


----------

